# (W.I.P) Eldar Phantom titan



## couger-w

Hi There, I am New to the forums have seen some of the custom work on here and liked what i saw. This inspired me to do some custom work of my own. I recently got my hands on an old Armorcast Phantom Titan and although this is a some what awesome model in its self I felt it lacked the newer feel to the Eldar race. So in this thought i decided to modify the Phantom bringing it into line with the looks of the FW Revenant so far i have been re sculpting the torso, abdomen, head and wings. Here are the pictures so far using the original titan legs in some pictures

original titan 









new chest plating front brought into line with the new style Eldar Armour 








































































Hope you like the work so far

Andy

i have since re modeled the off center items


----------



## bitsandkits

looking great so far


----------



## couger-w

I just realized there is a Projects section. If this is in the wrong place please move


----------



## Veritax

!!Nice!! not much else to say. Wish I had one ounce of sculpting ability in my bones to take on a major build like that


----------



## couger-w

yeah my skills usually stop at doing little things never taken on something so big 
Just not sure where to mount the Prism cannon and the missile launcher. do i keep them on the wing or do i mold them in under the jet intakes


----------



## couger-w

Abdomen and groin area updated with conduits or pipes or just wraith bone inserts not sure if i should detail the parts yet 
(front)









(Rear)









Groin attached to original legs with vectored jets to allow for the superior agility of the Eldar titans 
(Front)









(Rear)


----------



## couger-w

Wings have been Glued into place so that i can position them properly 

They are set slightly further forward than on the original model and further out on the shoulders. I am going to build up around the sides of them to make mounts for them so i can remove them for storage/transport


----------



## Tossidin

It looks awsome!!!!! Looking forward to see more of this! :victory:


----------



## couger-w

Thanks Tossidin, As always i am open to suggestions for detailing like on the pipes in the groin leave as is or make them more pipe like


----------



## Damned Fist

Turning out really well so:victory: far.


----------



## couger-w

cheers mate


----------



## couger-w

sorry i have not posted any new pics recently i have had a few personal problems to sort out. Modeling has restarted now with the upper right leg cast and detail being added will get pics on soon


----------



## couger-w

also i have come to a stand still on ideas for how to mount the wing weapons i have some components from an old fire prism that i am wanting to use for the prism cannon on the titan. I was originally going to try and mount it to the the shoulder but the jet intake seems to have got in the way of the positioning. Anyone have any funky ideas?


----------



## shaantitus

A mamoth undertaking. Fantastic work so far.


----------



## couger-w

well i have had a ridiculously productive 4 hours on the titan with the upper`s and lower`s of both legs made and ready for detailing along with a mold of a large scenery base. I have also fashioned some knee armour from revenant shoulder armour 

first off some head pics










left side detail 









right side detail

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










now for the leg

upper right. very basic but detail needs to added still









upper right 









more upper right lol









upper right and left in place on the groin 








with the legs i am going to try and model them similar to the scout titan so they look more maneuverable these need to be cleaned out to allow me to make the ball joints

some large pics of the titan parts all in situe to get an idea of the look also there is a revenant titans leg next to it to get an idea of scale


----------



## couger-w

why thank you Shaantitus


----------



## couger-w

Upper legs have been cleaned up and have had a pivot point cut into them so that i can try and make similar wheel mounts for the knee pivot 

























I have also done some work on the lower legs raising the knee joint about an inch to replace the area lost from grinding off the original knee

















here is the look of the leg before it was extended that little bit it looks OK just it needs a tiny bit more length









leg parts in place just making sure they match up properly 









lower legs dry and cleaned up a little to allow for aligning the knee joint


----------



## jams

this is looking awesome! are you going to make the pose a bit more dynamic like the revenant? i always feel that the phantoms look a bit static. anyhoo +REP


----------



## couger-w

Thanks for the rep m8 

Yeah I am trying to make this fully pose able by up scaling all the revenant parts relevant. That’s the reason behind the new abdomen section and the fact I have cast up and chopped up 4 old style phantom legs just so I have the right components. So far I have very basic hinge/knee joints I am currently just trying to match up the style of the upper and lower leg to fit them both then I will detail them and the legs. 

I have also started work on the foot ball joint and the foot bridge going to try to also have these like up scaled Revenant feet or as close as I can get them maybe calls for a few more jets lol. 

The only part I am not sure about on design is how to mount the wing weapons, whether to keep them as part of the wing or make them more a predator style shoulder weapon the arms are going to be at more of an angle similar to the Revenants arms too.


----------



## Pherion

This looks amazing! Wana build me one when you get done!


----------



## couger-w

the plan is to make cast`s of it and sell a limited number


----------



## pathwinder14

I hate to rain on your parade...I really do, because it is really beautiful work. But if you cast them and sell them, GW could sue you for copyright infringement, fraud, and theft of intellectual property just to name a few.


----------



## couger-w

not really they could only do that if i actually market them as Eldar Phantom Titans as this is all my own work and Games workshop or Forge world do not have their own Phantom kits all they could sue me for is the name not the model as the model is not of their design, I wont have these as Phantom titans if i do cast them they will be sold as models that can represent Phantoms. I have all ready looked into the copy right laws towards with regards to this.


----------



## jams

couger-w said:


> not really they could only do that if i actually market them as Eldar Phantom Titans as this is all my own work and Games workshop or Forge world do not have their own Phantom kits all they could sue me for is the name not the model as the model is not of their design, I wont have these as Phantom titans if i do cast them they will be sold as models that can represent Phantoms. I have all ready looked into the copy right laws towards with regards to this.


that may be, but i suspect that GW have considerably deeper pockets and more legal clout than yourself. good luck though


----------



## BloodAngelsfan

Hell, I'd buy one even though I don't play Eldar. That thing is amazing!


----------



## couger-w

they would own no legal right to the model that i am making as it is not of their design, the only time it will get complicated is if i actually sell them on a web site saying "for sale Eldar Phantom titan" at which point i would be in breach of their copyright toward the name "Eldar Phantom Titan". But at the moment i need to finish it and see if it is worth my time making casts of it


----------



## shaantitus

Either way this is some excellent work.


----------



## couger-w

i need to get my head back in the game and get the legs up to the modeling standard of the torso lol


----------



## couger-w

knee joint modeled and matching up making runners in the legs


----------



## couger-w

have done some work with placing and making the legs a little more fluid in the design 

have inserted 2 pins in the upper and lower that sit in the knee just so that i can model them better.













































I have also started on constructing a foot going slowly at the moment and am having to use the Revenant foot as a guide to get proportions right and the shapes


----------



## raverboi

if you cast this how much will you be charging per model ?


----------



## couger-w

as of yet i have no idea be around £300ish would have to work out how many people would well and truly be interested and willing to buy one


----------



## couger-w

foot parts base unit no detail yet 

joint and heel section









front toe section 









pinned together










Started to build the front and rear of the foot up giving a bit more shape to the front 









In place in the leg to check on dimensions and whether it looks right :shok:
side








front


----------



## couger-w

quick pic update on the titan assembled as best i can next to an armorcast Phantom and Forge World Revenant


----------



## BloodAngelsfan

Looking really good, If you can get the arms right (and nothing indicates you can't) this will be one of the best Modelling projects I have ever seen.


----------



## couger-w

Thanks bud, the arms are a a tricky one they are not going to be down on the side like the armor cast one. I was thinking more out at an angle like on the Rev but more chunky, also this allows me to modify the main weapons from the armor cast style to bring them into line with the newer Eldar styles. I have given up on making 2 fv everything like the feet and the knee i am just going to make a mold and copy them directly from my better master units, its quicker and easier to get symmetry. Also i just need to work on the right leg as its slightly longer than the left


----------



## couger-w

Main foot base unit is almost complete just need to grind it back to a nice finish and try to get both sides of the front foot Armour as close to each other as possible. The heel is also coming along well virtually identical both sides once again a little grinding work needed to match them up better.pics up once i can find my phone cable again.

Next project is in planning too for that model i am making a dominatrix :shok:


----------



## couger-w

Foot pics

Still needs some work on the front as its not symmetrical enough for me yet 

































have cleaned the foot up to make it more defined am now going to adding the runes and treds to the foot and some minor detailing to make it look more exciting and less like a lump of green stuff. Have also made a pin so i can match it all up and make it so it can be a pose able kit once finished


----------



## couger-w

some more work and detailing done on the foot and leg sections i have including mounting the knee armour 


























checking pose ability for the knee section and placement of the armour


----------



## Iron Angel

OH GOD YES

I want your babies. +rep for posable legs.


----------



## couger-w

If your a hot single female then yes sure, if your a guy then sorry i am happy with just the rep thanks lol

as for the rest of the foot i was going to leave it as one piece but have now decided to remove the "bridge" of the foot and make that pose able as well then add the fine detail after thats done


----------



## Bubblematrix

Really nice work, it's very very hard to get a phantom looking right (and I should know) the updated look is excellent - a lot better than my attempts.

I would really like to see this when finished and compare to mine once I get my act together and finish it.



couger-w said:


> not really they could only do that if i actually market them as Eldar Phantom Titans as this is all my own work and Games workshop or Forge world do not have their own Phantom kits all they could sue me for is the name not the model as the model is not of their design, I wont have these as Phantom titans if i do cast them they will be sold as models that can represent Phantoms. I have all ready looked into the copy right laws towards with regards to this.


You want to be very very careful here, you are using the "imagery" of the phantom - its far too obvious what its supposed to be and that may cause you problems.
Also it looks like you have used a good few revenant parts in your model, re-casting of FW pieces even in isolation without the intent to sell on could get the GW legal hammer swung your way.

I have also been asked about selling on copies once my model is complete, and looking into all the pitfalls etc - I am not even going to try and go there as its likely I would get sued.

Please keep posting the pics tho - they look awesome.

Which weapons are you intending to arm it with?


----------



## humakt

A little late I have moved this thread to its rightful place in projects.

A great project and you really have put a lot of work in to make a beautiful model. I'm looking forward to seeing more of this titan.


----------



## couger-w

cheers humakt i was a n00b when i started the thread ooops still am lol

thanks for the comments 

I currently have all the weapons for an armorcast Phantom i was going to modify them to fit it in a newer more revenent style. I guess my modeling ability is coming from a massive state of depression i am in last time i was this depressed i made 5 custom wave serpents in 3 days based on the old epic ones 2 months after i finished that project GW did the special in white dwarf on how to make them and i was like WTF they are almost identical lol


----------



## couger-w

working on the foot joint tonight gonna make the one foot then copy it in latex and cast a resin one to make it faster and easier once the details are added


----------



## shaantitus

This gets better all the time. Outstanding


----------



## couger-w

whats the best part so far for you Shaantitus?


----------



## couger-w

foot work 
some FANCY foot work lol


----------



## Bubblematrix

Damn it, you've made all my hard work look shit

Nice work on the feet, they look just as they should - the upgrade from chicken feet to the new style.

Keep it up, I need to see if I should even bother with mine any more


----------



## couger-w

Have you got a project log bubblematrix? wouldnt mind seeing other ppls takes on what a phantom should be like in their eyes

found your log very nice work


----------



## couger-w

some foot detail 

I have added a layer to the bottom of the the foot so that i can have a perfect flat area to cut treads into


----------



## Death Shroud

A very ambitious project. Good luck. +Rep


----------



## couger-w

working on detailing tonight 

upper legs are being slightly adjusted to have a more natural feel loosing a bit of the mechanical feel 

















lower leg should hopefully have a piece of shielding running right down to the ankle joint so taht i can widen the ball joint to acomadate the ankle ball 

Have added a few runes to the front foot and bridge and another piece to the other side of the bridge of the foot for a reinforced look


















Need to grind the ankle ball back a little to look a bit more rounded and smaller to fit the ball joint point









Next i will trim back the groin/hip joint/ mounting point to make it more rounded so that the new leg detail doesn't look t close

Also just made a basic shape for the rear foot booster will grind that back once set so that it looks more like it should be there and its not looking like a blob of milliput


----------



## couger-w

work has restarted after a few weeks of being to busy with life lol

working on the ball joint for the ankle





































Anyone else think the lower leg is too skinny? or is it the forward section of the foot being to big or long?


----------



## couger-w

Repositioned the ankle joint making the leg armour sit over the foot bridge 

looks to the right proportions now


----------



## couger-w

more detailing added to the lower leg.
















as u can probably see at the back of the foot is a new peice its a move able jet for the foot









also making some leg jets should be four in total round the lower leg only making one and detailing it then i will mould and cast it to make them identical


----------



## couger-w

day off coz of the snow yay me
foots looking tidy enough just cutting sum treads into the bottom for a bit more detail 
then off into the shed to make the molds of the 4 foot components and the lower leg and knee
then hopefully my titan can stand properly


----------



## sphere830

Great project man! I thoroughly look forward to more. I have not had a chance to troll the forum as usual, but find this project very inspiring. Plus rep! Keep it up.


----------



## couger-w

Thanks for the comments and rep 
its taken me all day to calve detail into the bottom of the foot lol looks like i will be making molds some other day


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

This is an outstanding piece of...art...there is nothing else to describe it...are you sure your not a Bonesinger? lol

+ rep mate excellent work and good luck


----------



## couger-w

May have been in a past life lol i seem to do good stuff for Eldar and with my head being in the right place seem to have made the lower leg a bit too awesome for my own good :S

not far off completion really 
leaving the weapons as the originals from the armorcast phantom for now maybe a D cannon and power fist for now as they are aesome weapons just really gotta cast a lower leg for the other side and the foot and jets to complete the legs then make one arm unit and cast that 


half day in work and its time to get the foot molds made me thinks

I am looking at some of the pics and thinking naw i never did that 

anyway off to cover it in latex lol


----------



## The Wraithlord

Excellent progress man, I am left humbled at the scratch building talent in this thread.


----------



## couger-w

thanks bud

ha ha got side tracked by the future Mrs turning up and a lack of play dough to mount the bits in so the latexing has been put back till Sunday but it should be fun to get the latex jobs working again 

foot parts and the knee and jet mounted in dough to allow for latex compound to be used to copy one side


----------



## couger-w

Latex Times !!!


----------



## robinson

All I have to say is absolutely amazing work mate! and good luck with the future mrs


----------



## couger-w

mmm sticky latex is almost set


----------



## couger-w

molds are set 


















































just ff to make the casts of these parts 

cant do the lower leg yet as i have ran out of latex catalyst dam those ration compounds


----------



## couger-w

casts have been made and are now cleaned off looks all good lol

foot components 









































And the jet cast


----------



## couger-w

catalyst has arrived so i can now go and make the lower leg mold

Arghl may not have enough latex to do both halves


----------



## shaantitus

Absolutely wizzard work. This thing will be astounding.


----------



## couger-w

lower leg cast, need more latex to make the rest of the molds but so far its going well 

feet look a little too big in my eyes though


----------



## couger-w

have cast up another leg part and foot so that i ca keep the originals safe and in one piece 

also have tried out the positions of the legs and need to work on making them more articulate


----------



## couger-w

ha ha looks a little constipated in those pics so have modified the feet to allow a better arch in the foot

giving it a more fluid walking look

























the 4th jet is missing off the one leg and the other needs them casting


----------



## deathwatch27

You were right in the text he is taller  

looking good.


----------



## couger-w

taller but better looking 4 it lol


----------



## tincanuk666

Nice mouse mat, also, very nice work on the model so far, ill keep checking back for further updates +rep


----------



## Damned Fist

Still checking this post to see your progress. I'm very impressed with the work that you have done so far but I really want to see the finished product! Good work so far:victory:


----------



## couger-w

thanks, I have taken a little break from this model as i have had a few things to sort out, trying to improve the poseability of the legs have removed one of the rungs in the foot to allow a better arch in the foot and am currently extending the hip joint 

once they are sorted i will sort out the arm and gun and some detailing on the wings plus the wing weapons

but will be finished soon i hope


----------



## couger-w

back from my little break and am currently working on the arm unit, hopefully i will get this puppy finished soon


----------



## shaantitus

Keep at it, this is phenomenal work and it keeps getting better.


----------



## couger-w

cheers 

have just started on the detailing for the wing weapons have found an old prism cannon that i was thinking would make it look better so am just crafting the mount in the wing



































standing freely


----------



## couger-w

detailing added to the lower section and down the arm 









crafted a ball joint to the lower arm to mount the weapons


----------



## DestroyerHive

What the-? Magnificant! I don't play Eldar but this is wonderful!


----------



## nurgles_warrior

:shok: this is awsome, cant wait to see the finished product:victory:


----------



## couger-w

thanks guys, work on this has picked up recently as i have had ideas and found my prism cannon that was not being used, but i am running low on milliput again :no: 

need to try and get sum more locally rather than wandering off to cardiff lol

gonna make some mods for the armorcast weapons for now i think whilst i wok on proper weapons for this, just need to grind out an arm pit so i can see if the arm unit is too long and then modify the armorcast power fist to make it fit


----------



## couger-w

Sorry for the slight jump in the building process got a tad excited and glued the thing together a bit to quickly, arm joints ground out, abdomen has been shortened and a pivot built into the torso to allow for more pose ability 

currently have a miss cast heat lance and the power fist in place, just to check the scale and sizes are in proportion correctly before i make molds to build the extra parts 

now for the pics


----------



## couger-w

some slightly better outside pics


----------



## dthwish09

most excellent work sir


----------



## couger-w

why thank you


----------



## couger-w

once agaion work has recommenced, I am currently working on making the wings fitting points so that i can cast up the torso and wings separate. Also i am going to shorten the weapon arm a little so that it looks a little more in proportion

gonna work on making the model less dependent on forge world parts so that i can work more freely with this model


----------



## Bubblematrix

Looking nice couger, mine is coming on also - the wings are proving a bitch to sand down, will update you on progress as soon as I can.

Any chance on some close ups of the knee joint - mine currently sucks and in your model you nailed it - I want to pinch some ideas 

If i could rep up I would, but you have had rep from me too recently


----------



## couger-w

you got any more pics of yours up yet m8? 

I can take some closer pics of the knee give me a day or so to sort that for you


----------



## couger-w

Work has started on a modular weapons unit allowing for one main weapon body but multiple parts to allow the use of any of the ranged options


----------



## Bubblematrix

A few current pics up, I am looking forward to seeing what you come up with for the modular weapons - sounds awesome!

Thanks in advance for the pics, as I said in my log - I dont like the legs as I currently have them, hopefully I can get some inspiration as you have done a very nice job on them


----------



## couger-w

send em some pics of ur legs so i got an idea of how they look now 

i will get the original knee section outa my originals box for the pics its better than the cast versions


----------



## Oodles

Love it man! Cant wait to see the painted model


----------



## couger-w

here as some pics of the work in progress weapon body section

main part will be left blank and an infill made so that only one body is needed and just have inserts that make it left hand or right hand









started to build up the main body 2 resemble armour plating, the black section wull be ground out a little to get a small amount of detailing in









more plating and shape added









start of a D-cannon front section


----------



## Bubblematrix

This is the bit I was waiting to see - and its not dissapointed at all, excellent work as before


----------



## couger-w

the main weapon body picture up there is only a rough sculpt, i have since sanded it back to a better finish and have started on the detail panels.


----------



## couger-w

Just had this uber idea for the head to make it look UBER cool If i can get detail into it and not make it look stupid lol


----------



## couger-w

more work done on the weapons system but this is going really slowly as i am having to do small amounts and wait for the putty to dry which is taking 12 hours a piece 

but here are some pics to wet your pallets 

Main weapon modular body 

















arm mounting point added (Rough area guide)


















right side shielding and rear detailing plate 









right side shielding in place 









the shielding needs some more work as its not fitting perfectly flush but i may leave this to be done once its all complete


----------



## couger-w

the left side shielding is coming along with more detail on it now as its going to be needed first as my version will have a power fist and D-Cannon, but i shall work on the extra weapons like the sonic lance the heat lance and also the best one the Pulsar


----------



## couger-w

sorry i have not posted much on this recently, I have been rather busy working on airsoft kit 

Have taken the wings off to make the mounting points so i can cast it easier have also done some more work on the armor plates for the weapons unit with more detail added


----------



## Bubblematrix

more more more 

I was hoping it was something like that and that you would soon post some more progress, looking forward to seeing some more


----------



## couger-w

i have been still tweeking parts whilst i can but no major work has been done for a while

Have mounted the Pris canon to a shoulder and made the missile launchers like the revenant in shoulder mounts which then double into the wing mounts (basic build at the moment) but once details hould look very effective


----------



## Viscount Vash

I aint been around for a while and this nearly slipped by me. :shok:

Great thread, great work.

Bookmarked for later use and my maxo Rep+

You sir are my new favorite person!


----------



## couger-w

Why thank you, I am awaiting some more Milliput as once again i have run very low and need what is left to complete two comissioned models so the down time from a lack of putty will hopefully give me time to repair airsoft kit gar i hate my life lol


----------



## shaantitus

Fine work on the weapon as usual. I drool at the thought of this thing painted.


----------



## couger-w

yeah thanks i am dreading painting this thing lol


----------



## Viscount Vash

couger-w said:


> yeah thanks i am dreading painting this thing lol


Ah I know that one well,
spend months sculpting up a Titan and gradually become so scared of painting it that the project stalls.
Unfortunatly this is what happened to my Slaanesh Questor, please don't let this one go the same way.


----------



## Gog

lol, same with my Gargant, after realising how much paint and time it would need I stalled on the weapons lol. sooome day I'll do it promise


----------



## couger-w

Ahhhhhh Viscount Vash thats where i remember your name from that thing was awesome that would look great painted on a table in battle loved how much detail you had in it and it looked so easily done yet so detailed

I am painting Blood Angels at the moment to get back into painting and finally finish off my battle company hopefully i will move onto my massive Eldar force after that which has 2 rev scouts and now this massive phantom


----------



## couger-w

have done some more work on this over the last few days now have the missile launchers embeded into both wings with 4 banks of missiles in each launcher pod. These then mold back into the wing mounts. Will have pics up in a few hours


----------



## couger-w

Here are some update pics of the new titan parts and details

starting with the missile launcher and wing mounts






some more work done on the groin to make it look less mechanical




all the parts in place lat down


----------



## Viscount Vash

Wonderful work going on couger.

The missile pods are a little uneven as are the vents under them, which is in turn throwing him off balance a little.

I'm not trying to be picky, but I don't think many will have the nerve to say so in the face of all this awesomeness.

Its the same problem I had with the questor's guns

Best way round it is to cut plastic templates for both sides at once, and build up from there. I would suggest the front face of the missile pods as a good bit to do like that.


----------



## couger-w

Yeah I know they are a little off been doing my head in to get the symmetrical but the base body isn’t exactly symmetrical and it’s become noticeable since I buried the intakes in green stuff lol. I don’t mind the criticism or comments all in all any C&C will be absorbed and hopefully help me sort problems that I am trying to fix or hadn’t noticed.


----------



## Bubblematrix

Really like the modular weapon mount, thats a significant improvement to the original model.

Agreed that the missile pods look a little off, but I know well how photos pick out things which arent nearly as noticeable in real life. I like the bulking out around the pods.

Overall nice progress I think


----------



## couger-w

cheers mate


----------



## couger-w

have recently seen pics of one forgeworld have in the pipeline GAYNESS lol but very similar lol


----------



## axiom

Absolutely lovely work - very clean and clever updating of an old model - can't wait to see the finished version


----------



## couger-w

Shoulder cannons have been updated, Prism canon has been incororated into the actuall wing point loosing the second launcher unit and the launcher in the oposite wing has been re shaped to be more stream lined and sleak detailing will be added to both sides for exhaust ports for the launcher and some conduits for the prism cannon. 

Pics up soon 

Have also been working on weapons detailing. with the main armour panel almost finished and the pivot panel close behind all tahts left is the D cannon core and how to mount and detail it to the main weapon body


----------



## couger-w

ok have done a little more work on the weapons and have started the shoulder armour mounts, again a bit like the revenents with a ball socket to allow for the armour to be positioned for maximum sheilding 

sorry for the poor picture quality


----------



## axiom

Nice work - is the prism cannon roughly as per the final version, or do you plan an attachment on protruding out of the shoulder?


----------



## couger-w

I am working on a mount that uses a prism like on the fire prism tank not sure where or how to fit the charge projector yet though might make a smaller version that just sits to one side


----------



## shaantitus

It just keeps getting better. Like vash said. No criticisms in the face of all this awesomeness.


----------



## couger-w

Thanks guys. I have had to stop work for now as i need t let the parts dry and ther isnt really much left to do with it apart from the weapons and detailing so guys i should carry on with making custm resin bases for now lol


----------



## Go0se

this is awesome mate, cant wait to see it finished!


----------



## couger-w

Picture update for titan 

I have managed to sculpt a should armour piece i am going to make the one detail it then mould it, the prism cannon has had some work on the mount and the projector unit so now it resembles a prism cannon an not a whole in the body the arms and weapons are coming on well as is the groin. Just need to tidy the groin up to make it look more symmetrical. the legs are finished so all i need to do is mould them.

Also started on detail for the head, but still struggling to make it look any good.


----------



## axiom

The prism cannon looks great - nice integration which is what was missing previously. The shoulder plate is a massive step forward; it really enhances the look of the model when combined with the weapon arm.

It's all coming along really nicely.

As for the head details, I'm not sold on having them on both sides as it widens the head from the sleek Eldar profile. That said, adding some height through a crest might work?


----------



## couger-w

yeah am toying with adding the crest just to improve the look


----------



## ClassyRaptor

That is really nice work mate. I wish I had the skill to do something like that (SPACE WOLVES TITAN) I would atleast like to be able to convert the 5 Titans I already have. Like by adding a massive Wolf head on it.


----------



## Viscount Vash

Awesome work once again.

Maybe a crest or something would be good as it has a bit too much forehead and reminds me vaguely of a balding head atm.

Reppage if its not too soon.


----------



## couger-w

yeah that has been my main problem trying to make the head look better am thinking of a giant wraith lord head but its the amount of milliput that I would need that’s putting me off

I have got rid of the stupid vent guards on the gun too I am just going to cut into the resin and make the vents fully recessed rather than protruding a little

cheers for the rep and comments


----------



## axiom

On the head front, you could do something like the the Revenant, or you could go for something more like Jes Goodwin's sketches for the Revenant / Phantom:


----------



## couger-w

where did you find those sketches?? thats the forge world phantom on the right side


----------



## LTP

That looks brilliant. Well done. Now i want one. Keep up the good work. +rep


----------



## couger-w

Too many things in the pipe line now its unbelievable 

Just landed myself an original metal thunderhawk so watch this space for a build and paint thread on this beast


----------



## axiom

couger-w said:


> where did you find those sketches?? thats the forge world phantom on the right side


Yeah, I think FW are basing their Phantom on the sketches. The sketch was shown at a Warhammer World exhibition last year of Jes Goodwin sketches - I took a whole bunch of pictures mainly of the Eldar sketches


----------



## couger-w

ahh explains why i have not seen them online. the FW one is nice but i think its going to be a little small as the phantom is ment to be warlordish in size at around 22inchs if i remember correctly and thats the hight i have aimed for. From the sketches its going to about 16 inchs as its not much taller than the Revenant


----------



## ClassyRaptor

Will you upload it with countless Eldar Weapons? Or focus on just a small few, but powerful weapons? Never the less you deserve some rep my friend.


----------



## couger-w

Its the Phantom so its going to have the shoulder/wing mounted Prism cannon and missile launcher, For the main guns I am making a D cannon to start and modifying an armorcast titan close combat weapon but in the long run I hope to model all the weapons that the titan can have, so pulsar, PSi lance, Heat lance etc. Was also thinking of making a smaller fist that’s holding a blade of some form but noticed that the forge world one has that so am a little put off by that


----------



## ClassyRaptor

You could make a completely different hand with a completely different Wea[on. like a double edged spear.


----------



## ericismyname

Hey! I made a profile here just for the sake of talking in this thread!

First and foremost. I want to tell you that I had this idea floating in my head. Then I saw the work you were putting into it and realized that I am no where near the right skill level to take on this project. 

Now I want to tell you that you are an excellent sculptor and I really like what you have going on here.

and Now I want to ask you if you have plans on keeping your molds and casting a few for sale? If so, what kind of price are you looking at (in US Dollars)?

+REP


----------



## couger-w

Hi Thanks for the Rep 
Sorry i have not workd on this for a while i recently got my house back and its taken for ever to get things straight and the back on the interenet. I am going to get right back on this once i have finished a few jobs around the house 

Ericismyname - send me a PM if you like with regards to that


----------



## couger-w

well things have got a lot simpilier currently out of work so tons of time to finish this titan now and also get a few other projects up an running 

might even custom build a storm raven based on the old thunderhawk


----------



## couger-w

Work on the titan has finally started again currently working on re designing the knee as it looks too mechanical in my mind

Have also done some more detailing on the D Cannon barrel


----------



## axiom

Great - looking forward to seeing the progress. It's great you've got so far - a final push will get a fantastic result!


----------



## couger-w

Thanks Axiom 

Its about 3 months it will be a year since i started this work so i need to finish it before it becomes another unfinished titan thread

some teasers of the work so far


----------



## Rob1981

these look amazing, what are you building them out of?


----------



## couger-w

I am using the standard milliput as i cant get on with green stuff and if i had used green stuff it would have cost me around £500 to get to where i am with the model


----------



## shaantitus

Fantastic work as usual. The detail is impressive and it will be good to see this one finshed. On the other hand I hope you get work soon. 
Rekon all the dust cannot be doing the pc much good.
Repworthy as usual


----------



## couger-w

Lol it probably isnt doing it much good tahts true but we have a good hoover lol so i will clean it all out one day. Its an old pc so hopefully once back in work i can get a nice shinney new one lol


----------



## couger-w

Some more work on the D cannon has that almost complete with cooling vents galore and a slight modification to the arm to allow it to be lower at rest than it was making it look more effortless to aim :S


















as u can see the joint between the distort generator and the main charge point has been cleaned up and made into more of a coupling colar


















Also have cone some work on the head adding a better visor and making the head slope less of an angle 

































Sorry about the mess of the desk but it is a modeling station after all lol
and sorry about the pink walls this used to be my daughers room lol that was untill my ex vanished


----------



## axiom

That d-cannon looks great! I love all the intricate little details and scribed panelling.

That's a big change to the head from the previous version - what's the plan for it?


----------



## couger-w

Just really trying to bring it upto date really Didnt like the way it looked before and i am just trying to improve on the look it had by making it a bit more detailed. And i needed some way of making the eyes again

Have also shortened the Dcannon now by about 1cm as it looks too long in the pictures


----------



## couger-w

With wrk on the head at a stop due to it drying, I have decided to move onto working with the power fist. Wanting this to be as articulate as the other parts i have started to disasemble the armorcast fist at each of the joints. I have bulked out the upper arm and forearm and have even made an elbow jint to go inbetween them next i will work on making joints for the fingers and bring the whole glove section into line with the rest of the model

Pics up shortly


----------



## axiom

couger-w said:


> With wrk on the head at a stop due to it drying, I have decided to move onto working with the power fist. Wanting this to be as articulate as the other parts i have started to disasemble the armorcast fist at each of the joints. I have bulked out the upper arm and forearm and have even made an elbow jint to go inbetween them next i will work on making joints for the fingers and bring the whole glove section into line with the rest of the model
> 
> Pics up shortly


Oooh - sounds promising! I was never a fan of that old fist being stuck dangling down like it is - elbows and posing are big advances!


----------



## couger-w

yeah it looked a bit too static on the model so thought i had to do something with it. So far i have the upper arm basic shape and the lower arm. Am working on the hand/fist making the fingers poseable as well as a wrist joint


----------



## couger-w

Images of the head progress as promissed




























The power fist work is sort of at a halt as my dremel`s cutting disc mount decided to strip its thread so it no longer holds cutting disc`s GAY need to get a new bit for it now so far the power fist is 4 fingers and a thumb a palm/wrist an upper and lower arm 

Have also lost another inch off the waist trying to redesign the detail in the adbomen and waist section


----------



## axiom

Ooh - nice work on the head. What's the plan for the 'mouth' section? leave it blank? The eyes look great


----------



## couger-w

Not sure yet. Was thinking of taking that center joint out to make it more like a greek/romain helmet maybe extend the fronts down to a point and out a little or maybe just keep it and add like a grill making it cylon ish lol


----------



## couger-w

Work on the power fist is progressing with the arm sections almost complete and the fist base started and shaping started here are some teaser pics

Arm


----------



## axiom

The jointing looks good on the power fist - are you mimicking details from anything in particular (wraithlord for example?).

Just a thought on the titan's head, the rear of it could do with flaring out a little more at the bottom, a bit like this:










It may just be the angle though


----------



## shaantitus

I pop back into this thread from time to time to confirm just how much I suck at this. 

Yep, I still suck.

Rep for being far too skilled.


----------



## couger-w

What do you suck at Shaantitus??? O honestly didnt think i would have done this well myself. I am shocked that its actually looking how i want it lol

Axiom I think that might be the ting that was bugging me with the head not looking right. But instead of extending what is already some waht larger than i would like i might just cut away to make that shape and make the crest a tad smaller.


----------



## axiom

couger-w said:


> Axiom I think that might be the ting that was bugging me with the head not looking right. But instead of extending what is already some waht larger than i would like i might just cut away to make that shape and make the crest a tad smaller.


If that's easier, why not!  The other option is to make it shorter and more upright like one of the Revenant crests


----------



## couger-w

Thats the other option but i think the head is too long for that


----------



## eskeoto

Excellent sculpting. I don't know why I haven't noticed this thread before... I did notice that your computer looks about totalled from all the dust from your sculpting

+rep


----------



## couger-w

yeah luckily it was a second hand graphics card and the pc is about 10 years old but remarcobly it still runs the latest games 

It should be ok once i have finished and i have hoovered it all out lol

Thanks for the rep too


----------



## couger-w

Work has re started on this as i really need to finish it now

I have just taken 1cm off the upper leg as they were too long making it look off 
knees are now modified to run smoother
power fist arm is being detailed 
groin is being detailed 
shoulder pads re shapped

Also i am thinking of adding groin armour plaits front and rear as well as the hip plates


----------



## axiom

Good to hear you're still plugging away. Optional/detatchable groin armour plates? Sounds like a good idea for variation


----------



## couger-w

yeah not sure on how to make them look yet though it just feels like its lacking something in that area


----------



## shaantitus

couger-w said:


> What do you suck at Shaantitus??? O honestly didnt think i would have done this well myself. I am shocked that its actually looking how i want it lol


You May not have known when you started it but you have a real tallent for sculpture, something i have proven that i do not have. This just gets better and better as you refine it.


----------



## couger-w

Thanks Shaantitus. I really feel it needs to be finished as i want a nice shiney Phantom sat on my desk all finished and painted


----------



## deathwatch27

Andy take a look at the FW phantom on the GD baltimore thread looks very similar. Get yours out first then sue the workshop hahahaha


----------



## couger-w

yeah have seen pics of it and its looking a little small


----------



## couger-w

model update

Power fist is coming along well with some refinment to the fingers and some mechanical but not human detail it should look pucka



















The hight of the model has been refined a little so its not so tall anymore but i have had to sacrifice the hip jets an some leg length but it looks better now 
may however find a new way to mount the hip jets


----------



## Viscount Vash

The sheer Awesomeness just builds and builds couger.

From my own efforts at milliput titan building I know how much work this is.
Keep it up.


----------



## couger-w

thanks Viscount, yes it is hard work to mold then sand it back to what u want


----------



## axiom

The power fist detail looks nice, although those fingers need some straightening  I'm sure it will become clear once you've added in the extra detailing.

Nice to see the Phantom standing up - it's pretty imposing!


----------



## couger-w

Yeah was nice to actually assemble it breifly to check all the proportions were right 

the fingers look a little wrong as at the moment they are in the "hmmmm dam i have left over putty i know make a small cube out of them and pretend they are fingers" stage of making the fist lol but yeah they will shape nicely over the next few days i hope


----------



## couger-w

making fingers posable is harder than it looks


----------



## shaantitus

I don't envy you with the work on the fingers, that has to be difficult. However it made me laugh with the following thought. It looks like your phantom tried to arm wrestle the chaos reaver and lost.


----------



## couger-w

LOL I noticed earlier whilst trying to get ideas off how forgeworld did the rever arm that the Chaos one is right handed and the Imperial one is left handed. I also dont fancy making the pivot type joints the Forgeworld used for the reaver as that would be twice as much work


----------



## OIIIIIIO

I hate Eldar, but this is fricken unreal. Good stuff +Rep.


----------



## couger-w

:grin: Thanks


----------



## Medic Marine

I am blinded by the greatness!


----------



## couger-w

HA Ha after a long hard month of crap and headaches I have finally cracked how to make the fingers, Pics to follow


----------



## couger-w

Pictures of the static fingers, working on the possable fingers is taking longe than i thought so might scrap that idea


----------



## Viscount Vash

Superb work as always couger.

I'm in awe of the amount of work you have been putting into this project.


----------



## TheReverend

Mate, this just looks amazing! looking forward to the day you finally finish the beast 

+rep

Rev


----------



## axiom

Wow, the hand has come out really nicely - great finishing and shaping on the fingers.


----------



## couger-w

Thanks for the rep and kind words

The fingers still need a little work but once they are tweeked i think it will look great. Just need to finish the eldow joint armour then i can start molding the parts properly


----------



## Dohouse

Wow, fantastic stuff! Seriously nice work and you've done a fantastic job of capturing the design of an Eldar warmachine. I admire your dedication to the project, it's seriously paid off.


----------



## couger-w

cheers matey, Its been a long hard slog but its almost there


----------



## couger-w

Well i think the proportions have worked rather well myself 

need to do some work on the shoulder armour to make a second one, tidy up the groin section and put soem more detailing into the arms but all in all i am well happy


















main arm weapon parts arnt fitted yet as this is just tacked together to check its all ok. I will be finishing off some extra parts like the reversable plates to give it two guns and then making the extra weapon parts like, Sonic lance front and power unit, Pulsar front and power unit and then the heat lance and power unit


----------



## axiom

It looks awesome! The legs in particular look really nice. Apart from the minor bits and pieces you mentioned is it otherwise complete? Is everything working well with the poseability?


----------



## couger-w

the upper are rotates well, the elbow joint gives a nice poseability the wrist is a ball joint so if u really wanted u could make it look like its back handing some other titan whilst shouting "I HAVE GONE SLAP HAPPY". legs i think need taking in a little at the hip there a tad big the legs pivot on the hip joint and the knee joint allows a fair bit of movement like it should as does the ankle and bridge of the foot waist is partly articulate too and the head is positionable looking left to right. am considering a ball joint there too to increase the visual effect. but all in all its done just needs some fine detailing.


----------



## Djinn24

Holy crap, this is a sweet model and I want to see more pics of it, comon. I will show you mine if you show me yours . 

On a serious note, how much would you want for a copy of your feet. I wantto do the same thing to mine (legs are already reposed) I just need the feet and then order 5lbs of milliput.


----------



## couger-w

i have pm`d you Djinn24

i have had a thunderhawk project on the go 2 get funds to finish off the phantom


----------

